# Who Stocks 30g Wire?



## Jean (29/5/14)

Hi, I am looking for a supplier in Cape Town area who stocks 30g kanthal please.


----------



## BhavZ (29/5/14)

Jean said:


> Hi, I am looking for a supplier in Cape Town area who stocks 30g kanthal please.


Have a look here


----------



## Jean (29/5/14)

Thx @BhavZ ill pop in tomorrow! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------

